

What are you using PyPy for? - cjdrake

PyPy was a very hot topic at Pycon this year, and I was just wondering if anyone in the HN community is actually using it for production.
======
dagw
Not for 'proper' production (still missing a few libraries and C++/swig
related stuff), but I have a collection of scripts that I use all the time
that reads in data from various sources, does stuff to that data and then
writes out that data to new files. Typing "pypy foo.py" instead of "python
foo.py" gives me a 3-7 times speed up without having to make any changes to
the source code. Can't really argue with that.

------
newhouseb
Quora ran PyPy briefly before switching to Scala in production, see:
[http://www.quora.com/Alex-Gaynor/Posts/Quora-is-now-
running-...](http://www.quora.com/Alex-Gaynor/Posts/Quora-is-now-running-on-
PyPy)

~~~
huxley
Was it established that Quora stopped using PyPy? My impression was that more
parts of the stack are now being written in Scala:

[http://www.quora.com/Is-the-Quora-team-considering-
adopting-...](http://www.quora.com/Is-the-Quora-team-considering-adopting-
Scala-Why)

"Yes, we're using Scala for some projects at Quora, both big and small. As a
programming language, it offers the following advantages: fast, concise, type-
safe, object-oriented yet functional, easy parallelism, extensible and built
on the JVM. It is also gaining more adoption in the industry and thus getting
more support. At Quora, we'll choose the best tools and stack for the product
we're building, and that includes our language choices at times."

~~~
newhouseb
From talking to Quora engineers, my understanding is that they rewrote the
majority of their stack in Scala. They might still be running Tornado (under
PyPy) for their realtime connections to clients.

------
sequenceGeek
My coworkers and I use it instead of C Python for practically every script we
use in our bioinformatics research. It works seamlessly, but "research
scripts" are probably a perfect niche market for pypy.

------
huxley
Mike Tigas made a PyPy buildpack for Heroku:

<http://github.com/mtigas/heroku-buildpack-pypy/>

Here's his blog post about it:

<http://v3.mike.tig.as/blog/2012/02/13/pypy-on-heroku/>

I haven't used it on a serious project yet, but it was pretty easy to work
with.

------
chubot
I'd be curious to hear any comments on the memory consumption of PyPy, and if
has become an issue in any real usage.

------
jhatman
Check out seatgeek, I know they're using it in production. I think they do
most of their string analysis with it when they are scraping other sites to
collect ticket data

------
jey
I'm waiting for PyPy's NumPy support to get a bit more complete.

------
kracekumar
www.pylive.codespeaks.in uses pypy for sandboxing.

------
mvasilkov
Not yet, but I'm considering it (== too lazy to implement).

